# Just found eggs!!!



## unbeatablec (Mar 6, 2007)

in the java moss, i grabbed the java moss, put it in my 10g, and theres about 200 orange eggs, the 10g was housing cons, but i took them out and put them in the piranha tank,so there dead, but anyways, what do I do now?? tommorrow i am gonna buy a sponge filter to replace the HOB filter, should i buy a bubbler?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

get some baby brine shrimp packets and learn to grow em cause i failed at that every time my P's laid eggs.
my friend taught me to grind pellets, that's what he did for his convict babies.


----------



## unbeatablec (Mar 6, 2007)

*UPDATE* rbp fry

first pic is the egg layer i believe, and the last one is my fry tank, the 2 middle pics are the eggs in the java moss


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

sounds great keep us updated


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

if your sponge isn't cycled don't even bother with it. Fry are VERY sensitive and will die in a few days without a good cycled sponge. If you have a HOB in their and have media that is cycled just go with that and cover the intake with a cut sponge and you will be fine.

However if you start seeing white on the eggs take the filter out and dose with meth blue to treat the fungus. Once the fry start freeswimming syphon them out into a small container drain the meth treated water and fill the tank back up with the parents water treated with Prime. Then add back your hob filter.

If you have never grown BBS before get some fast as they take 24 hours before hatching and you have less than a week before the eggs hatch and fry start swimming. Also the gravel on the bottom will give you problems because when you feed if all the food doesn't get eatin it's going to be next to impossible doing a gravel vac with a few hundred fry swimming around. If your eggs haven't hatched yet get rid of all that gravel and clean the tank really good. You want a VERY clean environment to raise fry. Since you don't have much time I would suggest getting some micro worms because you can start feeding as soon as you get them and unlike BBS they will survive a few days in the water and you won't have to syphon out the uneaten food as often.

Good luck.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

unbeatablec said:


> in the java moss, i grabbed the java moss, put it in my 10g, and theres about 200 orange eggs, the *10g was housing cons, but i took them out and put them in the piranha tank,so there dead,* but anyways, what do I do now?? tommorrow i am gonna buy a sponge filter to replace the HOB filter, should i buy a bubbler?


lmao! I'm glad you have your priorities straight, I would have done the same thing! Still made me laugh the way you worded it though.









Good luck with the eggs


----------



## unbeatablec (Mar 6, 2007)

thx, but they turned white, so I thought they were dead, I took out the java moss and put it back in the parents tank, will they breed again?


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

unbeatablec said:


> thx, but they turned white, so I thought they were dead, I took out the java moss and put it back in the parents tank, will they breed again?


They turned white because they either got a fungus that spread (you will see a hair like substance over them) or the mail never fertilized them.

Typically the male will come back over the eggs after the female to fertilize them.

It was more than likely fungus that spread and just killed the eggs since you didn't treat the water. The good thing is they will breed again so next time they do just take 10 gallons of water from the parents tank treat with meth blue, syphon the eggs, put them in your airating container, and put the air under the container. Just make sure the male has completly fertilized the eggs. Usually a few hours after they the female lays them.

Good luck.


----------



## unbeatablec (Mar 6, 2007)

I did treat the water, the tanks been running for over 2 months, it had a pair of cons in it, i think it was the lack of benifitial bacteria in the sponge filter, because i did a 50% water change with the parents water, i have a female JD, a greem severum, and the pair of cons, 2 snails, and a pleco. I was told it could be the green severum and the JD, idk tho i doubt it.


----------

